# Biggest King From P-cola Beach pier?



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Whats the biggest king caught from the pier in history?


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Back in the early 90's I saw one brought up that was 60# at least. I am sure someone on here knows him I believe his name was Todd????? All you old school pier guys can answer this I know for sure. I know my biggest pier king has only been 36#.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

not sure about the old pier, Davis Sturdivant caught a 53lb king off the new one... my personal best is 46lbs.


----------



## TBonds (Oct 1, 2007)

I landed about a 38lb king back in 05.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

John Willey caught one 50lbs on the pier this Summer


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn.. I might fish the next Pensacola SKA tourny from the pier and save some money!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

john willy's pappy caught it...

and it only weighed 47lbs on igfa scales... those pier scales suck.

either way it was a stud... i gaffed it... mogan.


----------

